# Guaranteed Hog Hunts??



## K Dowling (Nov 12, 2012)

Me and my father inlaw havent killed any hogs in a good long while. I was wondering of some places here in Georgia of course that did guaranteed hog hunts. I dont wanna pay for a hunt and not kill anything.. So if anyone knows of anywhere to go let me no.


----------



## PURVIS (Nov 12, 2012)

Addison wild boar hunting.abbeville,ga. 229-467-2455 check out there web site.


----------



## jksilverado (Nov 12, 2012)

I just got back from Addison's. Hunted the weekend. It's always a good time down there.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 12, 2012)

Razorback Ridge in Wilkes County right outta Oglethorpe.

See ads in marketplace. Loren is a great guy. Got some good boars, too.


----------



## K Dowling (Nov 12, 2012)

I have heard about Razorback. but then again I have heard bad things about them...


----------



## jeff doster (Nov 12, 2012)

Give Bubba a call you will have a great hunt and eat like a king. Just got back went with jksilverado.  Bubba and the Boys will treat you like they have known you all there lives. They have great hog dogs and you will not leave without a hog. Addison wild boar hunting or wildhog. Com


----------



## Showman (Nov 12, 2012)

www.Hogswat.com.  Haven't heard anything negative about them and they will do everything possible to get you what you want.


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 12, 2012)

Showman said:


> www.Hogswat.com.  Haven't heard anything negative about them and they will do everything possible to get you what you want.



Thanks Showman.. We try..

 We offer_ free range hunts_, no fences. Its a _hunt_.. We guarantee we will get you a shot opportunity, we cant guarantee you can shoot! Sometimes hogs don't cooperate and we either don't see them or cant get on them for whatever reason. We take you out another night for the cost of gas. We have a very high % of success. 

My hunts aren't cheap but I feel we give you your moneys worth, even if it takes twice..

The guys with the hi=fence operation's bust their butts and give great service, it just depends what you want.


----------



## porkless1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Call 4782322559


----------



## K Dowling (Nov 13, 2012)

the prices on addisons isnt there?


----------



## sniper1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hogswat X2


----------



## PURVIS (Nov 14, 2012)

TheAlphaHunter said:


> the prices on addisons isnt there?



go to there web site and click the our hunts tab and for the dog hunt click bubba's hunts tab.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 14, 2012)

TheAlphaHunter said:


> the prices on addisons isnt there?



You need to make a call for prices.
Don't discuss prices on the forum.


----------



## huntemwfo (Nov 27, 2012)

K Dowling said:


> I have heard about Razorback. but then again I have heard bad things about them...



My name is Loren Norris, owner of Razorback Ridge. We have been having hunts since February of this year, and to my knowledge we have not had any disappointed hunters, although all hunts have not been successful the first time out. Hunting 200 acres, we cannot guarantee a kill to every hunter in one trip. We guarantee our hunts by allowing hunters to return for free if a kill is not made. If you know anyone that was not satisfied with thier hunt please have them contact us. The only way I can correct any problems are if they are brought to my attention. We take pride in giving our hunters the best hunting experience possible, therefore we welcome any criticizm or suggestions anyone might have that would help us better our outfit.

Thank you,
706-969-2050


----------



## fishbum2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Been to Addisons several times. It's been a while though. The people there are great and the food is too. You should have fun if you go there and the hogs Are everywhere


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 29, 2012)

huntemwfo said:


> My name is Loren Norris, owner of Razorback Ridge. We have been having hunts since February of this year, and to my knowledge we have not had any disappointed hunters, although all hunts have not been successful the first time out. Hunting 200 acres, we cannot guarantee a kill to every hunter in one trip. We guarantee our hunts by allowing hunters to return for free if a kill is not made. If you know anyone that was not satisfied with thier hunt please have them contact us. The only way I can correct any problems are if they are brought to my attention. We take pride in giving our hunters the best hunting experience possible, therefore we welcome any criticizm or suggestions anyone might have that would help us better our outfit.
> 
> Thank you,
> 706-969-2050



Can't beat an offer like that. A company that really tries to make sure thier customers are happy is an oddity in todays world.


----------



## PinkTC (Dec 1, 2012)

My husband and I have been to Razorback several times.  We have had a blast each time we have went.  There has been some times we weren't succesful and have been allowed to come back to get our hog.  The people there are great.  We have even met Loren's family and they treat you as if you are a part of it.  I just got done taking my 2 bucks for the season and I'm planning my next trip there.


----------

